# The Unfinished u-he Synth Contest



## TheUnfinished (Jun 28, 2016)

I am very excited to announce that I have teamed up with *u-he* and *rekkerd.org* to run *The Unfinished u-he Synth Contest*!

Up for grabs is a bespoke, *exclusive soundset* designed by my fair hands, *u-he plug-in licenses* and all sorts of *The Unfinished* soundset and bundle goodies.

*What do you need to do?*

Download *The Unfinished u-he Synth Contest pack*, which features 20 fresh synth patches for *Bazille*, *Diva*, *Podolski*, *Tyrell N6*, *Zebra2* and *Zebralette* (a total of 120 patches to play with!) and use them in an original composition. You can download the soundpack from my website.

You can use any other synths, samples, live instruments, vocals etc. - just as long as you use something from the download pack.

Upload your entry to *Soundcloud* and https://soundcloud.com/groups/rekkerd-org-the-unfinished-u-he-synth-contest (submit it to the contest group) before *July 24th, 2016, 11:59pm CET*. Please also send your entry in mp3 format (minimum of 192kbit) per email to *[email protected]* and let us know which sounds from the contest pack were used in your entry.

Your entry should be composed specifically for this contest. By entering, you grant permission for your track to be published at the *rekkerd.org* website, through *Soundcloud*. One entry per person is allowed, you will receive a confirmation of your submission.

Winners will be chosen by the judging panel that includes me, Ronnie at Rekkerd.org, a member of the u-he team, plus award-winning composer *Jason Graves* and prolific sound designer, composer and techno pioneer *Si Begg*.

*What can you win?*

We have a wonderful set of prizes, including *The Unfinished* synth soundsets and bundles, u-he plugin licenses and an exclusive, bespoke *The Unfinished* synth soundset for the u-he synth of your choice!

*1st prize* – Bespoke soundset of 50 patches for u-he synth of winner’s choice; u-he plugin license; copy of The Unfinished Complete Bundle.
*2nd Prize* – Two The Unfinished synth bundle of choice; u-he plugin license.
*3rd Prize* – One The Unfinished synth bundle of choice; u-he plugin license.
*Top 10 Prize* – The Unfinished soundset of choice.

We're really looking forward to hearing what you come up with!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 28, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> I am very excited to announce that I have teamed up with *u-he* and *rekkerd.org* to run *The Unfinished u-he Synth Contest*!
> 
> Up for grabs is a bespoke, *exclusive soundset* designed by my fair hands, *u-he plug-in licenses* and all sorts of *The Unfinished* soundset and bundle goodies.
> 
> ...


Hi Unfinished,

Is Hive excluded as U-he plugin for this contest?
Just to be sure.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 28, 2016)

Nothing is excluded.

"You can use any other synths, samples, live instruments, vocals etc. - just as long as you use something from the download pack."


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jun 29, 2016)

Next time I will read it all

Thanks


----------



## Dan Drebing (Jun 29, 2016)

Are small modifications to the download pack patches allowed? Like # of voices or ADSR and stuff like that?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jun 30, 2016)

Dan Drebing said:


> Are small modifications to the download pack patches allowed? Like # of voices or ADSR and stuff like that?


Yep, you can tinker with patches.


----------



## JPQ (Jul 4, 2016)

TheUnfinished said:


> Yep, you can tinker with patches.


Even filter settings?  ps. i maybe try something.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 4, 2016)

JPQ said:


> Even filter settings?  ps. i maybe try something.


Yes, if that's what works for your track.


----------

